# yeovilton airshow



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2004)

just got back and it's amazing!! although once again, i was hoping to see the BBMF but they couldn't make it, i was so annoyed for want of a ruder word....................


----------



## johnny (Sep 22, 2004)

Wanted to go but had to overhaul the camel.


----------



## johnny (Sep 22, 2004)

Sopwith Camel that is.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 22, 2004)

You own one of those?


----------



## johnny (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah. Its about 10" long and has a 8" wingspan.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 22, 2004)

oh. I have a B-17. I took a photo of it. its in the gallery under miscellaneous


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2004)

cool.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2004)

it is, take a look 8)


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm proud of it- I did it in January, and is the first of my planes to have the cockpit painted- but I made a bit of a mess of the inside.
I'm doing a 1:72 Corsair now, there was a Spit and Mustang for sale too, but they were 1:72 scale as well and I want a 1:48 of them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2004)

i shoud really do a corsiar...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

you should really do the whole american airforce...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2004)

no i shouldn't.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

Why not?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 6, 2004)

WAAAAY too big!! You'd spend as much money as my brother did on Bionicles (Lego). To date he has spent at LEAST $A400 on them, with each toy costing $12.95 here. CRAZY!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2004)

crikey 

Wouldnt be that much, he only had a mustang, and thats not even in USAAF colours  he needs a p-38, b-17, b-29, b-24, catalina, corsair and a hellcat at least


----------



## plan_D (Oct 7, 2004)

Corsair and Hellcat aren't USAAF, they were USN.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

Well i meant American planes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2004)

> You'd spend as much money as my brother did on Bionicles (Lego). To date he has spent at LEAST $A400 on them, with each toy costing $12.95 here. CRAZY!



it's proberly best i don't say how much i've spent on lego over the years..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

Now you've provoked me to ask


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 9, 2004)

"We fine the Eldorado Cigarette company INFINITY TRILLION DOLLARS!"

Is that how much you've spent?

If you don't get it, D will...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Nope I dont get it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

could it be something to do with il2 skins??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Nope, I dont think plan_D is in that scene.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 9, 2004)

"That's the spirit, but I think fining them a real amount will be better"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

some-one had better explain what's going on............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Ah, what the heck, it sounds funny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

so we just laugh rondomly??


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

I dont think that one was a typo.....

U were trying to say Randomly, correct??? Or is that a Brit word...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Its a lanc word


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

Hehe...

Dude that siggy is alot better...... And the other one was pretty good....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

Are u thanking me for altering it for u, or for the compliment i gave u on it????


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Both 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

Ur Welcome on both accounts...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

good


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

As opposed to bad???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

wow and he thought i spam allot.........

which i do...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Dude this convo is long dead...i proclaim it dead and open for spamming


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

OK....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

However, I refuse to spam, I gave that up long long ago


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 11, 2004)

but this is an open spam thread...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok then, errrr, its not an open spam thread no more  (cos i have the power to do that  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2004)

ok then CC, describe your experience at yeovilton airshow...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

Rubbish. Load of crap  Never seen so many retarded trains in my life..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2004)

yeah the trains were pretty crap..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2004)

I liked the mallard, its flying display was fantastic  You reckon _that_ many people were supposed to burn though?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

you can tell you were there then................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh no that wasnt yeovilton.....

I was at a convention in which pyromaniacs talk about steam trains


----------

